# Lexapro or Prozac ??



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I"ve tried Paxil twice, gave me panic attacks and sick to my stomach. Tried Effexor increased anxiety. I am considering either Lexapro or Prozac, since I do have anxiety and some depression. Anyone who has tried both, which would you recommend ?I know everyone is different, but I dont need increased anxiety or added depression.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've done well on a low dose (5mg) of lexapro.


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

You might be a great candidate for Zoloft. I can't use any of those you mentioned, except for Paxil as for me it has a quieting effect, a calming of my nerves.Everyone is different. I'd hate to see you try the tricyclics which are known to cause weight gain, but are effective with sleeping and anxiety disorders.


----------



## 23037 (Mar 7, 2007)

I think Lexapro has been great. It's the only one of all the SSRIs that helps me with my compulsive behaviors in addition to my depression. I take a high dose (80mg) but not everyone needs to take that much.Talmem


----------



## 15437 (Feb 17, 2007)

HiI tried prozac and it made my anxiety worse. Then I tried Citalopram that did wonders for my anxiety and depession. Quite easy to come off as well. Same again though, everyone is different and its a case of seeing what works for you.Good luckSarah


----------



## 17890 (Mar 11, 2007)

I was on Paxil and it worked great, I am now on Lexapro (20mg) and would recommend it for an antidep/anxiety medication.


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

I think Lexapro may be a good option for anxiety and depression. Prozac is more likely to cause anxiety/agitation. Lexapro has the lower rate of side effects than other SSRIs. Lexapro also has more rapid onset of action than Prozac. The relative benefits of Lexapro versus other antidepressants may be efficacy, better tolerability, easier withdrawal.


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

Runner girl:Have you had weight gain on the Lexapro. (Sorry to hi-jack the thread).


----------

